# Just got back from the ER with Bailey!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm putting this in the "Maltese Health and Behavior" section even though Bailey is not a Malt...maybe his symptoms/our experience may help someone in the future. Hope that is okay. 

We had quite a busy, eventful day today....it was a wonderful day, with a not-so-wonderful evening! Earlier today, my brother came to visit us from out of town and the pups had a blast playing with him. Then April (Lily, Rose and Eva's mom) came to see us! As she was leaving to go home, I noticed Bailey acting a little strange. He had been sitting in my lap on the couch but when we got up, I realized he was freezing in place, not walking around and acting kind of lethargic, serious and mopey - not like his usual excited, happy self. When I tried to pick him, he started groaning/whining/shaking. We walked April out to her car and Bailey walked suuuuuper slow and refused to go down the stairs. Then he just stood on the grass, frozen in place and his back legs were shaking a lot. I remembered just a couple of hours ago, I had taken him out for a potty break and he had tried to eat some grass at the time. April and I took a closer look at the grass and it had some grainy/tiny pebble-like stuff all over it. We didn't know what it was but were afraid that whatever it was, it may have been toxic and that he had ingested it, which was causing his symptoms. When I got back inside, he was acting even worse...just sat there in one spot, acting like it hurt to move around...refused to jump up on to the couch or even lay down on the floor. I tried to entice him with some treats and he didn't even look up at them...VERY VERY unusual for him and definitely cause for alarm for me. I immediately called the Emergency Vet and drove him over there, taking a sample of that grainy stuff I had found on the ground. 

Go figure, as soon as we got to the ER, Bailey started walking around some and acted much more alert than he was at home. I told the vet and techs about the grass...we think the grainy stuff was weed killer...so of course, I was freaked out that he may have eaten some. Otherwise, he had been active and happy and playful all day! Well, after examining him, the vet didn't think his symptoms had anything to do with him eating the grass or anything else. However, the vet noticed that Bailey had some pain in his back - in the area behind the shoulder blade. He was very sensitive in that area during the exam. I definitely did NOT expect to hear that and have no idea how he hurt his back - he was perfectly fine all day! The vet suspects a possibly slipped disc or some spraining in the back - he gave me some prednisone and pain killers and he recommended I give them to Bailey for two weeks, along with some crate rest for four weeks. 

I am really in shock at the diagnosis - last thing I would have thought! I think I'm going to call my regular vet tomorrow and have her check Bailey out thoroughly to figure out what is really going on. I did give him a dose of both meds tonight and now he is sleeping. My poor baby...he is my heart dog and love of my life and I am petrified of the thought of anything being wrong with him. Please keep my Bailey in your thoughts!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida, I am sorry to hear this about Bailey. I know you must be so worried but just like a good Mommy you took him directly to the ER. I agree that tomorrow I would take him to his regular vet to be examined and think it was good to give him the meds you got from the ER. Praying that all is okay. 

Hugs to you and Bailey. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Nida, your post gave me the chills. How horrifying this must have been for you. In consolation, I will tell you that my little boy, Fifer (RIP) would sometimes experience back pain that made him tremble and be quiet. The vet only said that sometimes he has back pain. Like, you know, sometimes you and I have back pain. Maybe a strained muscle, maybe out of alignment. Fifer always got better in a short time, with a little help from pain meds. I hope that Bailey is just experiencing the same stuff we all experience at one time.
Please don't fret, Bailey will be okay.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying that Bailey soon feels much better! ..maybe some muscle spasms/strains? Good idea though IMO, to see your reg vet tomorrow!
Let us know how things go!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wishing the best for Bailey.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh wow, Nida, how scary! I remember adorable Bailey from the HH get-together-- our official "honorary" Maltese, lol. He is such a sweetie, and I know that must've been heart-wrenching and scary as all get-out! I'm glad to hear he didn't ingest anything, but know that it is still difficult knowing your baby is in pain. I hope he gets better soon-- I'll keep watching the thread to keep updated. Give him a gentle hug from me!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awww poor guy. Praying he feels better tomorrow.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope it is nothing serious and sweet Bailey is back to his lively self soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope Bailey is back to new in no time.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor boy. We hope he is much better tomorrow. Please keep us posted.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nida, I'm really sorry to hear this. But I'm glad he didn't ingest anything. 

Keep us posted. I'm hoping its just simple back ache, like Sylvia said. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida, I am sorry to hear this about Bailey. I know you must be so worried but just like a good Mommy you took him directly to the ER. I agree that tomorrow I would take him to his regular vet to be examined and think it was good to give him the meds you got from the ER. Praying that all is okay.
> 
> Hugs to you and Bailey. Please keep us posted.


Thank you so much. I'm going to call his normal vet first thing in the morning and see what she recommends. Sometimes I feel like I get too paranoid and panic too quickly, but in this case I'm glad I rushed him to the ER right away. 



Sylie said:


> Oh, Nida, your post gave me the chills. How horrifying this must have been for you. In consolation, I will tell you that my little boy, Fifer (RIP) would sometimes experience back pain that made him tremble and be quiet. The vet only said that sometimes he has back pain. Like, you know, sometimes you and I have back pain. Maybe a strained muscle, maybe out of alignment. Fifer always got better in a short time, with a little help from pain meds. I hope that Bailey is just experiencing the same stuff we all experience at one time.
> Please don't fret, Bailey will be okay.


Thank you Sylvia. This is Bailey's first time with back or any of kind of pain (apart from stomach aches) and some how, it never crossed my mind that him hurting his back was even a possibility. Now I remember reading somewhere that this is common in Poodles...not sure, will have to read up on that more. 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Praying that Bailey soon feels much better! ..maybe some muscle spasms/strains? Good idea though IMO, to see your reg vet tomorrow!
> Let us know how things go!


Thank you so much...I will keep you all posted on what his vet think. I sure hope his normal vet is there...I like and trust her a lot and cannot wait to get her thoughts on this.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How scarey Nida, I hope Bailey is OK and it's not too serious. I do know that Jodi flipped out barking at a dog once and jumped so stiffly that he seemed to strain a muscle, I think it also scared him. He stopped, stood very stiffly and didn't want to walk, just to climb up with me and cower. He was fine soon afterwards though.

I will be checking to see how he is tomorrow. I hope you're able to relax and get some sleep tonite.


And even though they don't think it was weed killer, You could check with your apt. bldg. or neighbor to see if it was applied. Here, a company has to post a little sign on the grass if they have applied it saying what the chemicals are and when it was applied. Could it have been lime pellets or fertilizer ? not sure if that is better or not but could be.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Wishing the best for Bailey.


Thanks so much. He could really use some good thoughts and prayers sent over his way!



socalyte said:


> Oh wow, Nida, how scary! I remember adorable Bailey from the HH get-together-- our official "honorary" Maltese, lol. He is such a sweetie, and I know that must've been heart-wrenching and scary as all get-out! I'm glad to hear he didn't ingest anything, but know that it is still difficult knowing your baby is in pain. I hope he gets better soon-- I'll keep watching the thread to keep updated. Give him a gentle hug from me!


Thank you, Jackie, for your sweet words for Bailey. Yes, just the thought of him in pain or him being sick makes me so petrified. Bailey's nose is constantly on the ground, sniffing and picking up things and he is always in to everything...so I immediately think he's eaten something bad anytime he's sick. Didn't turn out to be that this time though. A hurt back is something I never expected so it is a really scary thought. 



pippersmom said:


> Awww poor guy. Praying he feels better tomorrow.


Thank you so much. I hope so!



revakb2 said:


> I hope it is nothing serious and sweet Bailey is back to his lively self soon.


Thanks Reva...I am hoping and praying that he's back to normal ASAP too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope Bailey is back to new in no time.


Thanks Deb! I hope he feels better in the morning, after these meds and some rest. 



Betty Johnson said:


> Poor boy. We hope he is much better tomorrow. Please keep us posted.


Thank you! I will certainly keep you posted.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nida, I know just how terrified you must have been and how worried you are. I'm so glad you took him to the vet right away and hope he feels better very soon. It's a very unnerving feeling to ever think our babies can be sick or hurt or worse. I'll be thinking of you and Bailey... ::hug::


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Nida, I'm really sorry to hear this. But I'm glad he didn't ingest anything.
> 
> Keep us posted. I'm hoping its just simple back ache, like Sylvia said.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Aastha. I can't possibly imagine how he hurt his back...it is soooo not what I expected to hear from the ER vet, I don't know that I even processed half of what he was saying. Bailey has been sleeping ever since the pain meds, steroids and his dinner. He still moves like he's very uncomfortable but I'm hoping he'll feel a little better in the morning. 



Maglily said:


> How scarey Nida, I hope Bailey is OK and it's not too serious. I do know that Jodi flipped out barking at a dog once and jumped so stiffly that he seemed to strain a muscle, I think it also scared him. *He stopped, stood very stiffly and didn't want to walk, just to climb up with me and cower. He was fine soon afterwards though*.
> 
> I will be checking to see how he is tomorrow. I hope you're able to relax and get some sleep tonite.
> 
> ...


What you described of Jodi is EXACTLY what happened with Bailey...except that he didn't jump up or do anything that I would have thought caused him to hurt his back in any way. But his symptoms were the same as you said. He was fine all day and playing...and then was sleeping in my lap and when he got up, he began acting strange. So I have no idea what happened  

I plan on calling my apartment complex manager tomorrow to ask what this stuff is. I am only guessing that it's weed killer but April also thought fertilizer. I have never heard of lime pellets...what are those? I am clueless when it comes to gardening so I had never even seen this stuff before. I was afraid it was left over ice salt from when we had a storm a couple of weeks back. Now that you mention it, I remember seeing some tiny flags recently on another patch on grass right next to where we were...but I honestly did not what they were. Geez, I am an idiot. 

The ER vet did tell me to keep an eye on Bailey tonight and bring him back if he starts throwing up or having very loose stools. So far he said Bailey hadn't shown any signs of ingesting something toxic...just of back pain. I'm going to call my vet first thing in the morning...hopefully she can see him right away and shed some light on this.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Nida, I know just how terrified you must have been and how worried you are. I'm so glad you took him to the vet right away and hope he feels better very soon. It's a very unnerving feeling to ever think our babies can be sick or hurt or worse. I'll be thinking of you and Bailey... ::hug::


Thank you Marisa! Yes, I am absolutely petrified and have been racking my brain at what could have happened. My poor baby  I'll be counting the hours till I can call my normal vet in the morning.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida, I hope Bailey has a good night sleep.....I hope you do too! Please let us know how he is in the morning. Hugs!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Nida. That is scary...I hope he is back to himself in am. That's a lot of crate rest. I'd prob want a second opinion like you. Sammie pulled his neck when he was attacked and he healed in couple weeks. Praying for you guys.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - I can't believe this. I was just looking at the "dog attack" photo you posted on FB earlier and thinking what a great time you were having today. Can't believe it ended this way. :blink: I'm glad the ER vet doesn't think it's poison but yes, find out what they're using and see if there's anything pet friendly or some fencing they can use if it's toxic. 
When you described how Bailey was the symptoms sounded more like pain ones that digestive. I'm not sure about how Bailey might have hurt his back but I do know that I once had a time when I pulled my shower curtain closed and had the most excruciating pain. Could not move a muscle and finally was able to get to a chiropractor ASAP. I think that my back had felt strained before but this was the straw that broke the camels back...I was enough out of line to be in such horrible pain. So the injury or some incidents could have happened any time and just a small move could have set it off later. Was Bailey jumping around with your brother? Am praying for Bailey that the meds and rest work. Wonder if acupuncture could work?
How was Emma through all of this? Must have been hard getting them both piled in the car to rush to the doctor. Keep us posted tomorrow when you speak to your vet. Again, happy you have pet insurance.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nida - I hope Bailey has a quiet night and feels better in the morning! Hugs to you both!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, wow very sorry to hear Bailey has not had a good day and ended up at the ER. We will be sending our prayers and hugs for you both.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope Bailey feels better soon!

Tiffany had an issue with back pain a few months ago. She was very lethargic, and she would stand with her back hunched and her head down. The vet thought it was a pinched nerve. They gave her prednisone and put her on crate rest. The first week, I had to keep her in the crate all the time unless she was eating or going outside to potty. After that, it was partial crate rest and no stairs. I felt so bad having her in the crate all the time, even though it was for her own good! She started acting like her normal self after the week of strict crate rest fortunately.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That is so scary! I hope Bailey feels better very soon, poor baby. He's got to get better so he can keep up with his baby sister! Thanks for sharing your story, might happen to someone else so it's good to have some reference!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida, I hope Bailey has a good night sleep.....I hope you do too! Please let us know how he is in the morning. Hugs!!


Bailey has been sleeping ever since he took his meds. I'm going to carry him downstairs for a potty break and then we'll go to bed. I don't think I'll get any sleep tonight but I hope he does!



SammieMom said:


> Oh Nida. That is scary...I hope he is back to himself in am. That's a lot of crate rest. I'd prob want a second opinion like you. Sammie pulled his neck when he was attacked and he healed in couple weeks. Praying for you guys.


I remember when Sammie got attacked...that was scary! Yes, four weeks of crate rest seems like forever....especially since I have never crated Bailey so it may stress him out more which would defeat the purpose. Can't wait to go talk to my normal vet...hope she can see us tomorrow!



Snowbody said:


> Nida - I can't believe this. I was just looking at the "dog attack" photo you posted on FB earlier and thinking what a great time you were having today. Can't believe it ended this way. :blink: I'm glad the ER vet doesn't think it's poison but yes, find out what they're using and see if there's anything pet friendly or some fencing they can use if it's toxic.
> When you described how Bailey was the symptoms sounded more like pain ones that digestive. I'm not sure about how Bailey might have hurt his back but I do know that I once had a time when I pulled my shower curtain closed and had the most excruciating pain. Could not move a muscle and finally was able to get to a chiropractor ASAP. I think that my back had felt strained before but this was the straw that broke the camels back...I was enough out of line to be in such horrible pain. So the injury or some incidents could have happened any time and just a small move could have set it off later. Was Bailey jumping around with your brother? Am praying for Bailey that the meds and rest work. Wonder if acupuncture could work?
> How was Emma through all of this? Must have been hard getting them both piled in the car to rush to the doctor. Keep us posted tomorrow when you speak to your vet. Again, happy you have pet insurance.


I know, Sue  Today was such a good day...can't believe this is how it ended  I keep looking over at Bailey, hoping to see some improvement after he took the meds but they knocked him out so he's been sleeping for the past few hours. Every time he wakes up a little and tries to move, he seems really stiff and uncomfortable and there is such a painful look on his face  I may give him another pain killer before bed. 

No, Bailey wasn't really jumping around too much with my brother...just playing normally. He did play a lot and ran around with Emma earlier. None of this was out of the ordinary though. 

I didn't take Emma to the ER with us. I was in such panic rushing Bailey over there that I just put her in her pen and ran out the door with him. I had to carry him (he couldn't walk down steps) and he is quite an arm full. Plus, she doesn't have her last set of shots yet so I didn't want to risk taking her to a vet clinic, especially the ER where lots of sick dogs could be. 



maggieh said:


> Nida - I hope Bailey has a quiet night and feels better in the morning! Hugs to you both!


Thanks Maggie. I sure hope so too.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Poor Bailey. I haven't read through everyone's posts besides the first page and your update. Maddie had a hairline fracture on her pelvic bone near her tail and exhibited alot of the same symptoms except she was crying extremely loud. This was in the beginning of January and after a series of X-rays she was ordered to 4-5 weeks of "doggie bedrest". My vet didn't recommend leaving her in the crate just more or less carrying her with and taking into each room and setting up a little bed. I understand how scary that whole situation was! I was so horrified when my baby couldn't walk and seeing her in so much pain.

I hope your little guy wakes up feeling alot better so he doesn't have to be in pain :heart:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Having just dealt with Dakotas slipped disc I know exactly how you are feeling right now. 

I'm glad you were able to get him to the ER and get him some pain meds. This is exactly what I did with Dakota. We also returned to our regular vet the following morning so you sound like you have a good plan!

I hope you get some reassuring news for Bailey in the morning. Hang in there, it's a scary thing to have happen, I know!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said for Baily and you.....will be watching for update from today's vet visit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor baby, you never know. Good call to take him straight away. Always scares me when they jump off furniture that they will hurt their back or worse.. Please keep us posted on Bailey,we love him so!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh no, I hope Bailey has a better day today, I'll be thinking about him & you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in to see how Bailey's doing this morning.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Awww, wow very sorry to hear Bailey has not had a good day and ended up at the ER. We will be sending our prayers and hugs for you both.


Thanks Carina! 



=supermanskivvies= said:


> I hope Bailey feels better soon!
> 
> Tiffany had an issue with back pain a few months ago. She was very lethargic, and she would stand with her back hunched and her head down. The vet thought it was a pinched nerve. They gave her prednisone and put her on crate rest. The first week, I had to keep her in the crate all the time unless she was eating or going outside to potty. After that, it was partial crate rest and no stairs. I felt so bad having her in the crate all the time, even though it was for her own good! She started acting like her normal self after the week of strict crate rest fortunately.


Tiffany's episode sounds just like what is going on with Bailey. Don't know how I didn't realize how common this was. I'm glad Tiffany felt better after her crate rest. Do you notice any long term effects of this? Do you have to restrict her activity now? 



StevieB said:


> That is so scary! I hope Bailey feels better very soon, poor baby. He's got to get better so he can keep up with his baby sister! Thanks for sharing your story, might happen to someone else so it's good to have some reference!


Thanks Celeta. Yeah I know right! I really hope he feels better soon...Emma looks at him like she's confused why he's so down and not playing with her. Just when I thought things were sooo easy with two and everything was going so great...



Madeleinesmommy said:


> Poor Bailey. I haven't read through everyone's posts besides the first page and your update. Maddie had a hairline fracture on her pelvic bone near her tail and exhibited alot of the same symptoms except she was crying extremely loud. This was in the beginning of January and after a series of X-rays she was ordered to 4-5 weeks of "doggie bedrest". My vet didn't recommend leaving her in the crate just more or less carrying her with and taking into each room and setting up a little bed. I understand how scary that whole situation was! I was so horrified when my baby couldn't walk and seeing her in so much pain.
> 
> I hope your little guy wakes up feeling alot better so he doesn't have to be in pain :heart:


Thanks so much. I have been carrying him from room to room so far. Unfortunately he doesn't seem to be any better this morning. Hopefully our normal vet can see us today and we'll see what she says. 



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Having just dealt with Dakotas slipped disc I know exactly how you are feeling right now.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to get him to the ER and get him some pain meds. This is exactly what I did with Dakota. We also returned to our regular vet the following morning so you sound like you have a good plan!
> 
> I hope you get some reassuring news for Bailey in the morning. Hang in there, it's a scary thing to have happen, I know!


Oh, I did see your threads about poor Dakota's recent surgery but didn't realize it was a similar kind of problem. I'll have to go back and read through the threads again. So sorry you've had to go through all this with Dakota...it really is very scary  How is she feeling now?



preisa said:


> Prayers said for Baily and you.....will be watching for update from today's vet visit!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I'll keep you all posted. 



michellerobison said:


> Aww poor baby, you never know. Good call to take him straight away. Always scares me when they jump off furniture that they will hurt their back or worse.. Please keep us posted on Bailey,we love him so!


Thanks Michelle. Yes, this was so unexpected. I'll let you all know how he does today.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh no, I hope Bailey has a better day today, I'll be thinking about him & you.


Thank you, Marti! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Checking in to see how Bailey's doing this morning.


Thank you so much for checking in on Bailey this morning. Unfortunately he seems to be about the same as last night. He isn't moving around much but he did eat breakfast and I'm about to carry him out to potty. I'll put him in the bathroom when I go to work today, with plenty of comfortable beds and blankets. Nothing in there he can jump up on so he should be fine staying in there. I'll be calling his vet in a couple of minutes as soon as they open and will keep you all posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This sounds like an episode we had w/our rescue dog "Bo" and we still don't know how it happened or exactly what it was---he was in a lot of pain like that after a bit of running around our apt. w/a little yorkie we were puppy sitting. He screamed & then could not walk well. It lasted about a week & then he was fine & it did not happen again. I hope it is something like this & am thankful the vet feels it wasn't some poison he got from the yard. Kisses to that sweet boy & hugs to you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have an appointment with my vet at 3:45 PM today! I'm soooo grateful she was able to see us today. I actually left them a message late last night asking for any possible appointment time today. At 8 AM when they opened, I went to call them but saw they had already called me and left a message. Thank goodness. So now I'll be taking him in this afternoon...phew! I'll keep you all posted. THANK YOU for keeping Bailey in your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh poor Bailey, poor Mama...it's so hard when they don't act right and can't tell you exactly what is wrong and what hurts. Such a helpless feeling. 

Our little Alvin hurt his back one time doing the happy dance before getting his leash on for a walk. Same thing, ER Vet, morphine shot, steroids and rest. We had to keep him still 23 hours a day, I slept on the floor with him and carried him around in a carrier for two weeks.









I hope Bailey feels better soon. Please give him gentle nose kisses for me!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that is the kind of carrier I have been searching for....have any idea where to get one? Thanks so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh poor Bailey. I'm so so sorry to hear he is in so much pain and pray the vet can offer so help today.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thinking of Bailey.... hope all goes well at the vets today. I hope what ever it is , that he heals quickly.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sweetie I Hope You are feeling Better today. Nickee**


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I pray everyhting works out well for Bailey and he will be fine in no time.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Nida, I'm just now seeing this. This happened to my Finnegan some time ago. He's just a bit bigger than Bailey. I'm not sure how he hurt himself, probably from jumping down from the chair he likes to lay in, or it could have just been from running but his symptoms matched Bailey's. It took him a couple of days before he felt a lot better. I sure hope Bailey starts to feel better soon. Please give him a gentle kiss for me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - checking in on Bailey this morning. Sorry he's not doing better but remember if you hurt your back, you're still very tender for a few days. Glad you're getting in to see the vet. Did anyone take an ex-ray yesterday? Let us know what the vets says. :smootch:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida, thinking about Bailey. Hoping all goes well this afternoon at the vet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Nida. So sorry he is no better. Boy seeing replies here, this happens often. Another thing for us to worry about.....thanks for sharing this. The bath may not be same as crate rest. Sometimes they don't want them to stand up a lot. It was easier when they are on meds.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nida, I am so sorry to hear about Bailey! I hope that the visit at the vet this afternoon will reveal what is going on and that the vet will be able to help Bailey. Poor baby! How frightening for you. Bella and I are sending prayers and good, positive thoughts. We will check in later today to see how things went at the vet. Hugs to you and Bailey!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so glad you were able to get an appointment today. Hoping they find out what is it and treat it real soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear about poor little Bailey  Sounds like it is going to take a while. I will be tuning in to hear what your own vet says. Surely Bailey is too big for carrying around in a sling?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll probably be in bed when you get home w/Bailey but wanted you to know I will have you both in my heart.:wub:

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Checking in to see how Bailey is and hoping he's feeling much better today.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am glad to hear that Bailey is eating, sleeping, and going potty...these are all good signs...it doesn't sound like something he ate...but from what I saw, he was in pain...I hope your regular vet figures it out..my SIL's poodle hurt her back, and she had to do crate rest for a week and the vet said not to let her jump off of the furniture anymore and she recovered...so it does happen..know you are anxious..I believe Mr. Bailey will be fine..:wub:


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh please keep us posted on poor Bailey...back pain is horrible..poor little guy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Send hugs to Bailey and his worried mommy.:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry Bailey isn't doing better today. Hoping that the vet can provide some relief and he'll be on the way to recovery soon!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nida Iam sorry to hear this. I Know how scared you must of been. It Just rips at our hearts. Ill Pray for all to turn out well.*
*Hugs to you Both. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry Bailey is still feeling 'ouchie' today...had hoped **** much better afte a good rest. Praying it just will take a bit of 'R&R" to get things healed up... also maybe accupuncture would help . Of course much depend upon what's what at the vet visit today. I assume they'll take an X-Ray.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for checking in on Bailey. You all are so sweet and it helps to know that you are there for us! I just got home from work and Bailey seems to be feeling at least a little bit better. He was wagging his tail and wanting to play a little...he was walking around more and trying to jump up and down from the couch...of course, I am trying to keep him as still as possible and do stop him from doing all this. I don't even own a crate for him...I've never put him in one except a couple of times for car rides a couple of years ago. So if his regular vet also thinks he needs crate rest, I'll have to do it but it will be rough on him. Geez, it really is a good idea to crate train them as puppies so they'll be used to it when they're older...for times like these... 

We are about to leave for our appointment. I've faxed over all the ER Vet records over to my regular vet so she has a chance to look them over. We'll see what tests she wants to run. I'll update you all as soon as I get back. Thank you soooo much for keeping us in your thoughts!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota was never crate trained either & has just spent 4 weeks in one - it was tough at first, but she did get used to it eventually.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck.:grouphug:Glad he seems to be doing better. Again, with us humans, we don't expect to get better immediately with things like that so it might just take some time and meds...she says as she ices her knee. :blush::HistericalSmiley: (((HUGS)))


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Also if it is a slipped disc, it may not be clear on an X-ray - Dakotas wasn't. We needed a CT scan


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- sending lots of prayers and hugs for Bailey (and you too). You know he is one of my all time favorite flufffs. Hoping that it's nothing serious and that he will be back to his normal self very soon.

Will be checking for updates on what your regular vet had to say.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh poor Bailey!! Glad to hear he was feeling this afternoon. Hope your appt with your regular vet goes well. Please keep us posted. Hugs to you and Bailey!! :hugging:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Waiting and praying that dear little Bailey's appointment shows something that can be easily and quickly treated. Let us know what the vet says. Big hugs-- I feel so bad for you both!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

We are back from our vet appointment! My vet said pretty much the same thing as the ER vet. She examined him thoroughly and send she felt some tension/tenderness in his back still but he didn't cry out in pain, like he did last night. At this point, she doesn't think an x-ray is necessary...she thinks he has some inflammation around one of the discs in his spine and that may be causing a pinched nerve. She said it can happen with any dog but is pretty common with Poodles. She often sees cases in which a dog will be running around or jumping and will suddenly start crying in pain...but it can also happen just like that, even when the dog is just sitting there doing nothing. She said to continue with the prednisone and pain killers for a week or so, and she also added a muscle relaxant. She did also strongly recommend crate rest for three to four weeks  That is going to be sooooo hard but I know I'll have to do it...it's better just to suffer through these four weeks and let this fully heal than to risk it getting worse and then have to get surgery. I can see that as he feels better on the meds, he is wanting to be more active and already today I am having to stop him from jumping and running...so there is no way I can keep him quiet the next 3-4 weeks unless I use a crate. Oh he is going to hate it...and so will Emma! Just when they were playing sooo well together...awww, I feel so sad that just when he got a playmate, this happens and now he can't even play with her for the next month! 

But all in all, I am relieved that it's not anything TOO serious at this point and am praying that with these meds and crate rest, he will heal 100% soon! 

Thank you all for your support, prayers and kind words. And to the many of you who shared stories of something similar happening with their dogs...thank you! It sounds like this happens quite often (I had no idea!) so hopefully this information will help members in the future.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew. Bailey is going to be all better in no time. It sounds exactly like what happened with Fifer. It reoccurred several times, but always healed spontaneously. I could tell when his back was hurting, because he would arch it slightly.

Gentle hugs and kisses to our #1 honorary Maltese.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear it's nothing too serious with sweet Bailey! I know poor Bailey and Emma, they were just getting to be buds, but they will have plenty of time for that after Bailey is all healed! The create rest may be hard at first since he isn't create trained but it will get easier as the days go on. Opey was create trained as a puppy but I gradually moved him out of his create and into a pen and then the run of the house when he was all potty trained and I put his create away, so I think he would have a fit if I had to create rest him too! Stupid me, I should have always kept his create out so it wouldn't be a hard transition should he ever need to be there for create rest or something! Please keep us posted on how he is doing. Give him a gentle hug for me!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

So relieved you got good news...even with the resting in the crate instructions....I will keep you all in my prayers....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am glad to hear that Bailey will be okay, but it will be tough on you for the next few weeks with having Bailey with his back out, and little "wild, busy, wiggly, pen-climbing, toy throwing, full-of-herself, silly" Emma...:HistericalSmiley::blink: Bless your heart, Nida...hang in there..big ((hugs)) from Auntie April:grouphug::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh , yes, the confinement will be hard but as you said better now and allow to heal than having to have more invasive treatment.
Did you see the 'pen' Jacqui got that she could take Dakota outside and still be safe.... and maybe X-pen when you're home?


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Was looking for update on Bailey. I hope he starts to feel better...and you as well. It really does cause us emotional upheaval. So, I hope you all can get some rest. Take care.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- I'm so relieved that Bailey will not have to have surgery. I know that keeping him quiet is going to be difficult -- especially with Emma wanting to play. Poor Bailey. But, you're right, it's best to do what you need to do to keep him quiet so that he doesn't end up injuring himself further.

Hugs and kisses to sweet Bailey from Awntie Lynn.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad to hear Bailey is okay. Hopefully with rest and meds he will be himself in no time. Keeping him quiet with Emma is going to be tricky....I am sure she wants to play all the time. 

Hugs to you and Bailey. :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida -- could have been a lot worse so very thankful for that. I know it will be tough on all of you but the time will pass and then Bailey will get sprung. I wish Bailey was smaller and you could use a stroller for him at home but you'll figure things out. Is there anyone you know whom you could borrow a crate from or do you have to get one?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad it doesn't sound like anything horribly serious. Crate rest will be tough but it will make sure he heals properly. Give that precious boy a kiss from Auntie Maggie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So glad Bailey will avoid surgery ,hopefully the crate rest won't be too terrible for him....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nida, I don't know if it would work, but I would try if you have to crate him a lot, when she is in a calmer mood to put her in the crate with him if they will both allow it some. She is used to snuggling up to littermates and he might find it comforting. It is worth a try. I wouldn't do it when you are not there, but if they can both be chilling, it might be a good bonding experience.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> Nida, I don't know if it would work, but I would try if you have to crate him a lot, when she is in a calmer mood to put her in the crate with him if they will both allow it some. She is used to snuggling up to littermates and he might find it comforting. It is worth a try. I wouldn't do it when you are not there, but if they can both be chilling, it might be a good bonding experience.


I totally agree. Nida, I know the next few weeks will be tough but so worth it in the end. Sweet Bailey will be in my prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I guess you can play it by ear a bit and see how Bailey is doing. Lovely to have Carina to come with advice . Hugs Bailey :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Sorry I haven't had the chance to reply to each of you individually but please know each and every post means a lot. I would be so lost without the support and advice of all you kind SM members! 

Tonight, I ventured out in a terrible rainstorm (with Emma in tow) to find Bailey a crate. Surprisingly, he has been fine in there so far. I gave him some treats for going in and out, and then left him in there with a chewy. Now he is sound asleep in it. Phew!

I think I will continue to let him sleep with me at night, which I think should be fine as long as he is not getting on or off the bed by himself. Tomorrow, I will leave him in his crate while I go to work and will come home to check on him during lunch. AH, three weeks of this! :w00t:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Nida, I don't know if it would work, but I would try if you have to crate him a lot, when she is in a calmer mood to put her in the crate with him if they will both allow it some. She is used to snuggling up to littermates and he might find it comforting. It is worth a try. I wouldn't do it when you are not there, but if they can both be chilling, it might be a good bonding experience.


That's a great idea, Carina - thanks! I'll definitely try that once I feel like Bailey is comfortable enough being in his crate. That is IF Emma ever gets in a calmer mood...haha! She is all play all the time these days but I'll try to wear her out some and then put her in the crate with her brother for a little nap. I'll let you know how they do!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> We are back from our vet appointment! My vet said pretty much the same thing as the ER vet. She examined him thoroughly and send she felt some tension/tenderness in his back still but he didn't cry out in pain, like he did last night. At this point, she doesn't think an x-ray is necessary...she thinks he has some inflammation around one of the discs in his spine and that may be causing a pinched nerve. She said it can happen with any dog but is pretty common with Poodles. She often sees cases in which a dog will be running around or jumping and will suddenly start crying in pain...*but it can also happen just like that, even when the dog is just sitting* *there doing nothing*. She said to continue with the prednisone and pain killers for a week or so, and she also added a muscle relaxant. She did also strongly recommend crate rest for three to four weeks  That is going to be sooooo hard but I know I'll have to do it...it's better just to suffer through these four weeks and let this fully heal than to risk it getting worse and then have to get surgery. I can see that as he feels better on the meds, he is wanting to be more active and already today I am having to stop him from jumping and running...so there is no way I can keep him quiet the next 3-4 weeks unless I use a crate. Oh he is going to hate it...and so will Emma! Just when they were playing sooo well together...awww, I feel so sad that just when he got a playmate, this happens and now he can't even play with her for the next month!
> 
> But all in all, I am relieved that it's not anything TOO serious at this point and am praying that with these meds and crate rest, he will heal 100% soon!
> 
> Thank you all for your support, prayers and kind words. And to the many of you who shared stories of something similar happening with their dogs...thank you! It sounds like this happens quite often (I had no idea!) so hopefully this information will help members in the future.


I am so glad you have this good news!! Even though its not exactly great news, things could have been a whole lot more complicated - I know! lol

Its also reassuring to see your vet comment on this kind of thing 'just happening' - I was told the exact thing (almost word for word) by the ER Vet, then our local Vet, and also by the Surgeon. It really can come out of nowhere!!

Dakota got out of 'jail' on Saturday, but I am still restricting her activites - it is so important! 

Good luck with your little man, I know he will start to feel better in no time - its then you will really need to stay strong & stick to the Drs orders! Dakota acted like nothing had happened less than a week after her surgery, so it was a tricky time trying to convince her she wasn't all better yet!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to second what Carina said. I did this w/busy body Lisi when Kitzi was out of the game x 2. I waited for a long time the first time & then when he was more use to the stroller I would put her in for short stays, very short & under my thumb watching. He did not want her there at first, but w/time he accepted her & then loved having her there. It is amazing what they can accommodate to in a short time span.
Kisses to your babies & courage to you for the next 3/4 wks.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I am so glad you have this good news!! Even though its not exactly great news, things could have been a whole lot more complicated - I know! lol
> 
> Its also reassuring to see your vet comment on this kind of thing 'just happening' - I was told the exact thing (almost word for word) by the ER Vet, then our local Vet, and also by the Surgeon. It really can come out of nowhere!!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Yup, both the ER vet and my usual vet said the same thing - that this can happen at any time, to any dog. I'm going to go back and read your threads about Dakota's injury again. I'm so glad to hear she did so well after her surgery and is now finally "out of jail"! I bet both of you are thrilled! 



edelweiss said:


> I want to second what Carina said. I did this w/busy body Lisi when Kitzi was out of the game x 2. I waited for a long time the first time & then when he was more use to the stroller I would put her in for short stays, very short & under my thumb watching. He did not want her there at first, but w/time he accepted her & then loved having her there. It is amazing what they can accommodate to in a short time span.
> Kisses to your babies & courage to you for the next 3/4 wks.


Thanks Sandi. I do like Carina's suggestion and will give Bailey a couple of days to get used to his new routine and then try putting Emma in their with him for a bit. The trick will be to find a time when she's calm enough to chill with him in there, LOL! I think I'm going to order a stroller so he can still go out for walks.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am glad it is nothing too serious. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am sorry but I am reading this now. I am sorry that Bailey hasn't been well but glad to hear that he was able to be checked out by your Vet. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- just checking in to see how Bailey is doing.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking back to see how he is doing now.*
*I Hope things are getting better for him.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Nida,

I have been offline for a few weeks now and finally got the opportunity to catch up with some of the latest postings. 

First off I am very sorry to hear of Bailey recent runs in with the pain and discomfort. I'm also glad that the the Vet does think it is anything major or serious and I'll be praying for Bailey to have a full recovery soon and back to his playful self.

I read your comment about how you are very uncomfortable and sadden that you have to crate Baily and it reminds me of time we had with Biscuit. In the early years with Biscuit, Ann wanted to crate train him, but little spoil Daddy me was sad to see him lock up in the crate all day so I told Ann to get rid of the crate. That was a bad idea of course :w00t: because it was hard to get him to comfortably stay still when confine in a small space later when he was older.

I know it would be hard on you and for Bailey the next few weeks as he needed to be confine to the crate but you will just have to muster up the strength and courage to go through with it...for Bailey's benefit! :wub:

Sending hugs and prayers to you both and please keep us posted on any new development.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Nida -- just checking in to see how Bailey is doing.





Yogi's Mom said:


> *Checking back to see how he is doing now.*
> *I Hope things are getting better for him.*
> *Nickee in Pa**


Thank you for checking in on my Bailey! He seems to be doing just fine! :chili: Actually he seems to be feeling back to normal BUT he is on three different medications so that's probably why. He's on these meds for about another week so we'll see after that if he still feels good. I am crating him during the day while I'm work and I come home during lunch to check on him. Surprisingly, he is doing fine in his crate and no big fits yet. When I come home in the evening, I do let him hang out with me if I'm just watching tv or on my laptop on the couch. I just make sure he isn't jumping or running or getting too riled up. If I'm busy and can't watch him closely, I put him in his crate. I carry him outside for potty breaks but do let him walk just a little bit. Thank you for asking!



vinhle68 said:


> Hi Nida,
> 
> I have been offline for a few weeks now and finally got the opportunity to catch up with some of the latest postings.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I appreciate your advice and kind words. Like you, I also used a crate for Bailey when he was a puppy for a very short time...he was only in there a couple of times, mostly for travel. I never got him used to a crate though he may have been in one more at his previous home and his foster home with the rescue (I got him at 5-6 months old). At our house, we just used a puppy pen for him. Now I'm thinking it's always good to crate train a puppy from the beginning so they learn to be comfortable in a crate if you ever have to use it when they're older. I am doing this with Emma now...she sleeps in a crate at night and also I periodically will put her in the crate if I'm out for a short time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Nida ... I missed this thread! I just want you to know that I am reading all of the posts now and am happy to read so far (skipped ahead to read your latest updates) that Bailey is on the mend. He will be okay because you are such a wonderful Mommy and keep on top of what needs to be done to help Bailey recover and feel better.

Please give Bailey and Emma hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie.:wub::wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

How is Bailey doing?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was wondering the same thing, Nida.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Nida ... I missed this thread! I just want you to know that I am reading all of the posts now and am happy to read so far (skipped ahead to read your latest updates) that Bailey is on the mend. He will be okay because you are such a wonderful Mommy and keep on top of what needs to be done to help Bailey recover and feel better.
> 
> Please give Bailey and Emma hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie.:wub::wub:





Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> How is Bailey doing?





Snowbody said:


> Was wondering the same thing, Nida.


Oh, I missed these posts until now...sorry!! Thank you so much for checking in on Bailey. He's doing great! You never would have known anything was ever wrong. I'm still keeping him "quiet" and keeping his activity limited but he's not in his crate ALL the time - just when I'm at work or when I'm at home but can't keep a close eye on him. We're almost at the two week mark so another week of this and then I'll let him out of jail! This next week will be tough though because I'm going back home to VA to visit my family for the week. Bailey LOVES it there and is always so super excited to see and play with everyone...he is so not going to be happy when I try and keep him from being his wild child self!


----------

